
German BND Inquiry Materials - kushti
https://wikileaks.org/bnd-inquiry/?nsa
======
franknord23
[https://file.wikileaks.org/torrent/bnd-
inquiry.torrent](https://file.wikileaks.org/torrent/bnd-inquiry.torrent) is
the torrent URL, magnet:

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:9047939638d2c5234e966367a2201291b57b5cbf&dn=bnd-
inquiry&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.opentrackr.org%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.leechers-
paradise.org%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fzeroday.ch%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fexplodie.org%3A6969&ws=https%3A%2F%2Ffile.wikileaks.org%2Ffile%2F

